# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  خوندن یا نخوندن برای کنکور با روزی ۴ ساعت وقت و جمعه ها

## hossein1399

با سلام.
یک کم از پیش زمینه 
رشتم عمران هست و سال قبل که بیکار بودم کلی کتاب کنکور گرفتم و نخوندم.امسال ،داداشم که کامپیوتر خونده بهم پیشنهاد کرد یک چند تا آموزش از php ببینم و الان بعد از چند ماه توی یه شرکتی مشغولم با قانون کار.
یک خورده اولاش  هست و کارم سخته ولی کور سویی به آینده بهتر داره.
مشکل خدمت هم ندارم.
در صد های سال پیشم هم غیر از زبان که ۸۰ زدم بقیه افتضاح.در حد ۵ و منفی
دیروز کتاب اثر مرکب رو خوندم می گفت با قدم های کوچک میشه به موفقیت رسید.هوایی شدم.
به نظرتون با ۴ ساعت وقت چی کار کنم .
۱-فقط عمومی ها رو امسال بخونم
۲-کلا بیخیال شم و با مطالعه جاوااسکریپت و ری اکت حقوقم رو افزایش بدم
۳-زیست و ادبیات رو امسال با تست زدن بخونم (چون سال قبل اصلا تست نزدم فقط کتاب ها رو رو خونی می‌کردم)
یا راه حل جدید به نظر شما.

----------


## mlt

خب چه رشته ای مد نظرته؟
فقط عمومی بزنی چه ارزشی داره؟اصلا 4تا عمومی 100 بزنی مگه رتبت چند میشه در بهترین حالت؟

----------


## hossein1399

امسال مد نظرم نیست که رتبه بیارم.بیشتر هدفم اینه درصدام رو به بالای ۷۰ برسونم.توی  درسایی که میخونم
از خودم مطمئن شدم که می تونم سال بعدش رو از کار استعفا بدم و بکوب بخونم

----------


## Paxton

> با سلام.
> یک کم از پیش زمینه 
> رشتم عمران هست و سال قبل که بیکار بودم کلی کتاب کنکور گرفتم و نخوندم.امسال ،داداشم که کامپیوتر خونده بهم پیشنهاد کرد یک چند تا آموزش از php ببینم و الان بعد از چند ماه توی یه شرکتی مشغولم با قانون کار.
> یک خورده اولاش  هست و کارم سخته ولی کور سویی به آینده بهتر داره.
> مشکل خدمت هم ندارم.
> در صد های سال پیشم هم غیر از زبان که ۸۰ زدم بقیه افتضاح.در حد ۵ و منفی
> دیروز کتاب اثر مرکب رو خوندم می گفت با قدم های کوچک میشه به موفقیت رسید.هوایی شدم.
> به نظرتون با ۴ ساعت وقت چی کار کنم .
> ۱-فقط عمومی ها رو امسال بخونم
> ...


سلام دوست خوبم

شما باید بیای ببینی علاقت چیه
این مهم ترین مسئله ست
اگر به برنامه نویسی و کار کامپیوتر علاقه داری خب برای چی میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی ؟
باید ببینی آیا واقعا به رشته ی تجربی علاقه مندی ؟

----------


## fatemehs77h

> با سلام.
> یک کم از پیش زمینه 
> رشتم عمران هست و سال قبل که بیکار بودم کلی کتاب کنکور گرفتم و نخوندم.امسال ،داداشم که کامپیوتر خونده بهم پیشنهاد کرد یک چند تا آموزش از php ببینم و الان بعد از چند ماه توی یه شرکتی مشغولم با قانون کار.
> یک خورده اولاش  هست و کارم سخته ولی کور سویی به آینده بهتر داره.
> مشکل خدمت هم ندارم.
> در صد های سال پیشم هم غیر از زبان که ۸۰ زدم بقیه افتضاح.در حد ۵ و منفی
> دیروز کتاب اثر مرکب رو خوندم می گفت با قدم های کوچک میشه به موفقیت رسید.هوایی شدم.
> به نظرتون با ۴ ساعت وقت چی کار کنم .
> ۱-فقط عمومی ها رو امسال بخونم
> ...


اگر به کارت علاقه داری وصرفا به خاطر درآمد بیشتر می خوای دوباره کنکور بدی که شاید قبول شی به نظرم اشتباه می کنی.اگر علاقه نداری که کنکور بده.به نظرم روی زیستت وعمومی هات وقت بذار.زیست خیلییی مهمه خیلی.تقریبا می تونم بگم قبول شدن تو سه رشته ی اصلی با درصد پایین زیست غیر ممکنه.باید بیاریش بالای 70.عمومی هام خیلی تاثیر گذاره.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> با سلام.
> یک کم از پیش زمینه 
> رشتم عمران هست و سال قبل که بیکار بودم کلی کتاب کنکور گرفتم و نخوندم.امسال ،داداشم که کامپیوتر خونده بهم پیشنهاد کرد یک چند تا آموزش از php ببینم و الان بعد از چند ماه توی یه شرکتی مشغولم با قانون کار.
> یک خورده اولاش  هست و کارم سخته ولی کور سویی به آینده بهتر داره.
> مشکل خدمت هم ندارم.
> در صد های سال پیشم هم غیر از زبان که ۸۰ زدم بقیه افتضاح.در حد ۵ و منفی
> دیروز کتاب اثر مرکب رو خوندم می گفت با قدم های کوچک میشه به موفقیت رسید.هوایی شدم.
> به نظرتون با ۴ ساعت وقت چی کار کنم .
> ۱-فقط عمومی ها رو امسال بخونم
> ...


کنکور تجربی 

کم خوندن یا متوسط خوندن فرقی با نخوندن نداره

کسی که هدفش مثلا 2000 عه اگر 4000 شد با کسی که 140 هزار شده هیچ فرقی نداره

جفتشون باید یک سال دیگه هم بشینن بخونن

حتی توی قبولی سال بعدشم تاثیری نداره

خدا میدونه چند تا رتبه 4000 و 5000 و حتی بهتر دیدم که موندن و بازم همون شدن و چند تا 5 رقمی و 6 رقمی دیدم که نشستن درست خوندن و سه رقمی و زیر 2000 آوردن

فقط کسایی می‌تونن 
از سد کنکور تجربی بگذرن که
خودکار و خودکنترل باشند.
از (همه‌ی) ظرفیت‌های موجود خودشون
بهره ببَرَن و 
تا اون ته مسیر فقط تلاش کنن 

وقتی شما نمیتونی از همه ظرفیت خودت استفاده کنی چیزی به اسم تدریجی موفق شدنم معنی نمیده
چون مفهوم تدریج به تنهایی کافی نیست باید بتونی رشد هم بدی مثلا 3 ساعت الان خوندی تا ماه دیگه 3 ساعت رو 5 ساعتش کنی تا 4 ماه دیگه به تدریج برسونیش به 10 12 13 و در نهایت به اون ته خودت برسی که با شرایطت سازگار نیست

پس یا قید کارتو بزن یا بیخیال تجربی شو

موفق باشی

----------


## Mysterious

*اگه تو کارتون جای پیشرفت هست ریسک نشه بهتره*

----------


## hossein1399

> سلام دوست خوبم
> 
> شما باید بیای ببینی علاقت چیه
> این مهم ترین مسئله ست
> اگر به برنامه نویسی و کار کامپیوتر علاقه داری خب برای چی میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی ؟
> باید ببینی آیا واقعا به رشته ی تجربی علاقه مندی ؟


به اینده شغلیم مطمئن نیستم.از مطالعه هم لذت می برم. (البته بیشتر غیر کنکوریش)،وضعیت درامدم هم کمه.
فکر کنم تا اخر عمر صاحب خونه نشم.
راه چاره رو توی ادامه تحصیل می بینم.
به کامپیوتر هم علاقه دارم ولی توی شهر ما خبری از حقوق های تهران نیست.تازه اکثر اگهی ها هم تا سن زیر ۳۰ هست. برای همین هم بعد از یادگیری کامل سمت سرور،به فکر زدن شرکت خودم هستم ولی پیدا کردن  مشتری سخته(برای زدن وبسایت ) .

----------


## fatemehs77h

> به اینده شغلیم مطمئن نیستم.از مطالعه هم لذت می برم. (البته بیشتر غیر کنکوریش)،وضعیت درامدم هم کمه.
> فکر کنم تا اخر عمر صاحب خونه نشم.
> راه چاره رو توی ادامه تحصیل می بینم.
> به کامپیوتر هم علاقه دارم ولی توی شهر ما خبری از حقوق های تهران نیست.تازه اکثر اگهی ها هم تا سن زیر ۳۰ هست. برای همین هم بعد از یادگیری کامل سمت سرور،به فکر زدن شرکت خودم هستم ولی پیدا کردن  مشتری سخته(برای زدن وبسایت ) .


ببین دوست عزیز تصمیم خیلی سختیه .اینجا کسی نمی تونه به شما کمک کنه.خیلیا شرایط شمارو داشتن کارشونو ول کردن وموفق شدن.خیلی ها هم نه.شما باید تصمیم سختی بگیری ولی راستشو بخوای 4ساعت خیلی کمه برای کنکور.شما یه روز تعطیلی بشین 8تا10 ساعت بخون ببین کشش داری یه سال اینطوری بخونی.اگر بخوای قبول شی باید کارو ول کنی.بشین دو دوتا چارتا کن شتاب زده با خوندن 4تا کتاب وجمله ی انگیزشی کار خودتو خراب نکن.

----------


## hossein1399

> کنکور تجربی 
> 
> کم خوندن یا متوسط خوندن فرقی با نخوندن نداره
> 
> کسی که هدفش مثلا 2000 عه اگر 4000 شد با کسی که 140 هزار شده هیچ فرقی نداره
> 
> جفتشون باید یک سال دیگه هم بشینن بخونن
> 
> حتی توی قبولی سال بعدشم تاثیری نداره
> ...


توی دو راهی موندم.از یک طرف پیدا کردن کار راحت نبود دومی هم با اون همه کتاب کنکور چیکار کنم.با توجه به گفته ی شما و دوستان احتمال قبولیم هم کم هست.شرایط سختیه از لحاظ اقتصادی .در کل فکر کنم تا عید حداقل کار رو ول نکنم ببینم همین ۴_۵ ساعت رو میخونم یا نه. بعد عید تصمیم بگیرم

----------


## thanks god

ب نظرم اون 4 ساعت تایم آزادت رو صرف یک کار اینترنتی کنی میتونی به درآمد خوبی برسی.

مثلا با راه اندازی یک سایت و یادگیری اصول سئو و ... میتونی از سایتت بعد از یکسال یا حتی کمتر ، درآمد خوبی داشته باشی. { نیاز به کمی سرمایه اولیه }

فعالیت در یوتیوب هم ایده بدی نیست ، درآمدت به دلاره ، یوتیوب شاید بعد از 6 ماه به درآمد برسی به شرط فعالیت خوب. { بدون سرمایه اولیه یا سرمایه اولیه کم }

کنکور هم اگه فکر میکنی با روزانه 4 ساعت میتونی تا قبل از عید همه کتاب هارو بخونی و تستاشون رو بزنی ، گزینه خوبیه ، بعد از عید هم اختصاص بدی به جمع بندی.

موفق باشید ♥

----------


## telma_alen

پیشرفت و پول یا علاقه و عشق!!مسیله اینست؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## Wonderland

*یعنی فقط 4 ساعت در شبانه روز برای خودتو وقت دارید؟
اگه جای شما بودم 2 ساعت زیست و2 ساعت شیمی می خوندم.هر چند به نظرم رشته ی خودتون جای فعالیت زیاد داره.در صورت علاقه مندی به تجربی میگم

*

----------


## hossein1399

> ب نظرم اون 4 ساعت تایم آزادت رو صرف یک کار اینترنتی کنی میتونی به درآمد خوبی برسی.
> 
> مثلا با راه اندازی یک سایت و یادگیری اصول سئو و ... میتونی از سایتت بعد از یکسال یا حتی کمتر ، درآمد خوبی داشته باشی. { نیاز به کمی سرمایه اولیه }
> 
> فعالیت در یوتیوب هم ایده بدی نیست ، درآمدت به دلاره ، یوتیوب شاید بعد از 6 ماه به درآمد برسی به شرط فعالیت خوب. { بدون سرمایه اولیه یا سرمایه اولیه کم }
> 
> کنکور هم اگه فکر میکنی با روزانه 4 ساعت میتونی تا قبل از عید همه کتاب هارو بخونی و تستاشون رو بزنی ، گزینه خوبیه ، بعد از عید هم اختصاص بدی به جمع بندی.
> 
> موفق باشید ♥


کار دلاری به نظرم زیاد واقع بینانه نباشه.تازه شنیدم یوتیوب اولین درامدش رو با چک میفرسته پستی.
کار توی سایتای فریلنسر و فایور برای طراحی وب هم تجربه ی بالا میخواد و ساخت حسابش ۴۰ دلاری توی ایران هزینه داره ،معلومم نیست بتونی به درامد برسی ،نقد کردنش هم جای سوال داره.
گرفتن پروژه و سئو سایت خومون  باز راه قابل قبول تریه ولی رسیدن به درامد ثابت و پایدار یک مسئله دیگه است.
با برادرم که مشورت کردم میگفت که یک سالی کار کن تا کار رو یاد بگیری بعد به فکر پروژه باش و وقت ازادت رو برای کنکور بخون.

----------


## Rubiker

> با سلام.
> یک کم از پیش زمینه 
> رشتم عمران هست و سال قبل که بیکار بودم کلی کتاب کنکور گرفتم و نخوندم.امسال ،داداشم که کامپیوتر خونده بهم پیشنهاد کرد یک چند تا آموزش از php ببینم و الان بعد از چند ماه توی یه شرکتی مشغولم با قانون کار.
> یک خورده اولاش  هست و کارم سخته ولی کور سویی به آینده بهتر داره.
> مشکل خدمت هم ندارم.
> در صد های سال پیشم هم غیر از زبان که ۸۰ زدم بقیه افتضاح.در حد ۵ و منفی
> دیروز کتاب اثر مرکب رو خوندم می گفت با قدم های کوچک میشه به موفقیت رسید.هوایی شدم.
> به نظرتون با ۴ ساعت وقت چی کار کنم .
> ۱-فقط عمومی ها رو امسال بخونم
> ...



سلام دوست عزیز
مسئله ای که مطرح می کنی تعیین کننده ش خودتی نه فرد دیگه. 

من شرایطم مثل تو هست ولی من از کارم دست کشیدم و نشستم بخونم. به نظرم تکلیفتو با خودت مشخص کن. از پیامت اینو متوجه شدم خیلی سردرگم هستی تو این مورد (ببخشید که صراحتا اینو گفتم). با این سردرگمی که داری بهت برادرانه میگم اصلا سمت کنکور نیا. کسی با شرایط تو باید روزی برای کنکور اقدام کنه که تصمیمشو گرفته باشه و تکلیفشو مشخص کرده باشه و گرنه با روزی چهار ساعت که اونم یه روز هست یه روز نیست نمیشه به جایی رسید (حتی دوساله هم نمیشه)

در ضمن همه چی فقط تصمیم گرفتن و دوست داشتن نیست که بگی من دوست دارم کنکور بدم. باید ببینی حوصله اینکه بیای بشینی دینی و عربی و شیمی و  ... بخونی داری یا نه؟ باید ببینی میتونی همه درسا رو به سطح تاپ برسونی یا نه.
جملات و کتابا و ... انگیرشی رو بریز دور. اونا نمیان برات مسئله محلول و پی اچ حل کنن. ببین خودت مرد میدان هستی یا نه. توصیه من اینه یکبار برای همیشه تصمیمتو بگیری و اقدام کنی.

موفق باشی :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## paradise.

خب من سنی و تجربه ای ندارم که راهنماییتون کنم ...ولی خب این حرفتون ذهنمو خیلی مشغول کرد ...".با این شغل شاید تا آخر عمر صاحب خونه نشم " شما حتی اگه پزشکی هم قبول شید ۷ سال باید درس بخونید ۲سال برید طرح (حقوق طرح هم که بالاخانه فوقش ۱۵ تومنه اونم در صورتی که برید لب مرز ...که هر لحظه ممکنه بیان گروگان بگیرنتون )بعد برای درامد بیشتر باید امتحان بدید و در تاپ ترین رشته های تخصص قبول شید و ۴ سالتون رو هم با درامد ۱ونیم سر کنید ...بعدش ۲ سال هم باید برید طرح با درامد کم ...با این تورمی که الان تو کشور وجود داره ..خیلی سخته خونه خریدن حتی با حقوق پزشکی ...خیلی خیلی سخته ....دیگه پزشکیا هم دارن مهاجرت میکنن ...یه سر به کلاس های زبان آلمانی بزنین متوجه میشین .....

----------


## hossein1399

> خب من سنی و تجربه ای ندارم که راهنماییتون کنم ...ولی خب این حرفتون ذهنمو خیلی مشغول کرد ...".با این شغل شاید تا آخر عمر صاحب خونه نشم " شما حتی اگه پزشکی هم قبول شید ۷ سال باید درس بخونید ۲سال برید طرح (حقوق طرح هم که بالاخانه فوقش ۱۵ تومنه اونم در صورتی که برید لب مرز ...که هر لحظه ممکنه بیان گروگان بگیرنتون )بعد برای درامد بیشتر باید امتحان بدید و در تاپ ترین رشته های تخصص قبول شید و ۴ سالتون رو هم با درامد ۱ونیم سر کنید ...بعدش ۲ سال هم باید برید طرح با درامد کم ...با این تورمی که الان تو کشور وجود داره ..خیلی سخته خونه خریدن حتی با حقوق پزشکی ...خیلی خیلی سخته ....دیگه پزشکیا هم دارن مهاجرت میکنن ...یه سر به کلاس های زبان آلمانی بزنین متوجه میشین .....


ممنون از نظرتون.قبل از خدمت به مهاجرت خیلی فکر می کردم 
یک مقدار تحقیق که کردم همه جا اوضاع برنامه نویس ها یک خورد ه بهتر از حداقل قانون کار هست ولی درامد انچنانی ندارند.
مثالش رو بزنم این یارو هست که هم یوتیوبر هست هم برنامه نویس توی سن سی سالگی توی زیرزمین خونه پدر مادر دوست دخترش زندگی می کنه و از شرایط مالیش می ناله نیتیو هست ، سفید پوست هم هست باز هم شرایطش اینه
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcKva7XI4V0&t=11s
در کل مهاجرت هم مثل کنکور نیاز به مطالعه و سرمایه داره .
اوضاع صاحبان شرکت ها و سرمایه دارا هم همه جا خوبه.از خوندن برای کنکور منصرف شدم و برای توسعه کسب و کار یا مهاجرت توی فروم های دیگه دنبال جواب بگردم.
ممنون از همگی که در تصمیم گیری کمکم کردین.
با تشکر

----------


## Khati

خو کی گفته موفقیت فقط تو تجربیه رشتت که خوبه پرستیژاجتماعی اش هم که بالاس علاقم داشتی مطابقا بهش جا پیشرفتم که داره بخون حقوقت بره بالا و توی رشته خودت پبشرفت کنی  خیلس بهتره که :Yahoo (105): همیشه برای موفقیت لازم نیس که از صفر شروع کنی تو الان نصف راه رفتی پس سعی کن بقیشو با موفقیت طی کنی و تو ی همین رشته خودت بترکونی :Y (576):

----------


## Maneli

تاپیک کناری با ۵ ساعت خوندن رتبه برتر شده :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (21): 
ارزش یک بار امتحان کردن رو داره شاید واقعا شد :Yahoo (105):

----------


## paradise.

> ممنون از نظرتون.قبل از خدمت به مهاجرت خیلی فکر می کردم 
> یک مقدار تحقیق که کردم همه جا اوضاع برنامه نویس ها یک خورد ه بهتر از حداقل قانون کار هست ولی درامد انچنانی ندارند.
> مثالش رو بزنم این یارو هست که هم یوتیوبر هست هم برنامه نویس توی سن سی سالگی توی زیرزمین خونه پدر مادر دوست دخترش زندگی می کنه و از شرایط مالیش می ناله نیتیو هست ، سفید پوست هم هست باز هم شرایطش اینه
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcKva7XI4V0&t=11s
> در کل مهاجرت هم مثل کنکور نیاز به مطالعه و سرمایه داره .
> اوضاع صاحبان شرکت ها و سرمایه دارا هم همه جا خوبه.از خوندن برای کنکور منصرف شدم و برای توسعه کسب و کار یا مهاجرت توی فروم های دیگه دنبال جواب بگردم.
> ممنون از همگی که در تصمیم گیری کمکم کردین.
> با تشکر


من چون انگلیسی زیاد خوب نیس ..زیاد متوجه نشدم ایشون چی گفتم ..ولی برنامه نویسا حتی تو ایران درامد خیلی بدی ندارن بنظرم
تو هر کاری و شغلی درامد بالا پایین وجود داره ...ولی اینکه برنامه نویسا درامد ندارن برام یکم خنده داره ....


موفق باشید

----------


## mohammad1381

> تاپیک کناری با ۵ ساعت خوندن رتبه برتر شده
> ارزش یک بار امتحان کردن رو داره شاید واقعا شد


باید دید که آیا ارزششو داره بازم یکسال درس بخونین و حتی اگه قبولم بشن 9 سال حداقل برای عمومیه!دوستی که برنامه نویسی می کنی،اگر هدفت کسب درآمد یا مهاجرته،بدترین گزینه ممکن دوباره کنکور دادنه.

----------


## hossein1399

نمی گم که برنامه نویسا در امد ندارن ولی با یک حقوق ، خرج کرایه خونه و ... رو نمیشه داد حداقل توی ایران
این هم از تبلیغای کاریابی .(برای کسی که دو سه سال وقت گذاشته باشه و هم کار کرده باشه و هم مطالعه توی زمینه ی وب انجام داده باشه )

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_با سلام راستش منم ۲۱ سالمه و فقط طبق ۳ سالی که پشت کنکور بودم میتونم حرف بزنم و تجربه هامو بگم  سوال اول اینکه توانایی ذهنی شما‌چقدره؟ میتونین با روزی ۵ ساعت اطمینان حاصل کنید از قبولی میدون این صحنه رقابت وحشتناک تجربی؟!! باید این سوالارو خودتون به خودتون جواب بدین بعد به فکر خوندن بیوفتین میدونین این یک سال اگه وقتشو تمام و کامل بزارین رو کارتون ممکنه چقد پیشرفت کنید ؟! اصلا حاضرین سختی های پزشکی رو تحمل‌کنید ؟! با روزی ۴ ساعت نمیشه رشته تاپ قبول شد هیچچچ کس نمیتونه همچین ادعایی کنه مگه ۴ سال به طور مداوم روزی ۴ ساعت درس خونده باشه  پس لطفا واقع بینانه نگاش کنید برای موفق شدن توی یه رشته تاپ تجربی از الان با روزی ۱۰ساعت و توانایی ذهنی بالا و گیرایی خوب زمان نیازه ؛ پس اول با خودتون اتمام حجت کنید بعد شروع کنید ، اگرم میخواین همون کار خودتونو گسترش بدید و توی اون پیشرفت کنید  این بستگی به علاقتون داره_

----------


## lix_Max

والا کنکور یه چیزیه که یا نباید بخونی یا باید  درست حسابی بخونی.۴ ساعت فکر نمیکنم زیاد بتونه موثر باشه

----------


## paradise.

> نمی گم که برنامه نویسا در امد ندارن ولی با یک حقوق ، خرج کرایه خونه و ... رو نمیشه داد حداقل توی ایران
> این هم از تبلیغای کاریابی .(برای کسی که دو سه سال وقت گذاشته باشه و هم کار کرده باشه و هم مطالعه توی زمینه ی وب انجام داده باشه )


بهتر از دوباره کنکور دادنه ....پرستارا هم همینقدررمیگیرن ...یه پزشک طرحی هم همینقدر میگیره ....

----------


## indomitable

سلام به نظرم با اینکه چهار ساعت داری هیچ درسی رو حذف نکن
مخصوصا اختصاصیارو.
من امسال کنکور دادم فقط عمومیارو خوندم که از شانس بدم
امسال سخت بودن و نتونستم چیزی بزنم.شدم هشت هزار
برای همین فقط دلت به عمومیا خوش نباشه.

----------


## SpIN

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hossein1399


با سلام.
یک کم از پیش زمینه 
رشتم عمران هست و سال قبل که بیکار بودم کلی کتاب کنکور گرفتم و نخوندم.امسال ،داداشم که کامپیوتر خونده بهم پیشنهاد کرد یک چند تا آموزش از php ببینم و الان بعد از چند ماه توی یه شرکتی مشغولم با قانون کار.
یک خورده اولاش  هست و کارم سخته ولی کور سویی به آینده بهتر داره.
مشکل خدمت هم ندارم.
در صد های سال پیشم هم غیر از زبان که ۸۰ زدم بقیه افتضاح.در حد ۵ و منفی
دیروز کتاب اثر مرکب رو خوندم می گفت با قدم های کوچک میشه به موفقیت رسید.هوایی شدم.
به نظرتون با ۴ ساعت وقت چی کار کنم .
۱-فقط عمومی ها رو امسال بخونم
۲-کلا بیخیال شم و با مطالعه جاوااسکریپت و ری اکت حقوقم رو افزایش بدم
۳-زیست و ادبیات رو امسال با تست زدن بخونم (چون سال قبل اصلا تست نزدم فقط کتاب ها رو رو خونی می‌کردم)
یا راه حل جدید به نظر شما.



به نظرم اگر بتونید وقت خوندن رو واقعا بخونید رتب ه خوب میارید.چون پیوستگی خیلی مهمه.این حداقل تجربه من یکی هستش.یعنی اگر من روزی دو ساعت درس میخوندم واقعا میتونستم یه رتبه خوب بیارم_

----------


## B3hism

جان برادر هر کسی بهتر از بقیه میتونه برای خودش تصمیم بگیره .ما ها توی بهترین حالت فقط میتونیم گوشه ای شرایط زندگی شما رو درک کنیم و خودمون رو بذاریم جای شما و تصمیمون رو اینجا بنویسیم .تنها نظری که میتونم بدم اینه که رویایی که امشب قبل از خواب داری رو دنبال کن .اگر رویایی نیست یا مبهمه و یا حتی خوب ولی ترسناکه ، از نزدیک شدن به بازه‌ی فرسایشی کنکور خودداری کن . تمام جواب شما ، جواب به این سواله که ده سال دیگه قراره خودتون رو با چه عنوانی به جامعه معرفی کنید .اگر نتیجه‌ی تمام این درگیری ها ، منتهی شد به عبور از سد کنکور ، تمام زندگیت رو تعطیل کن و فقط برای کنکور تلاش کن . تلاش برای کنکور تجربی ، هیچ حد واسطی نداره . یا باید صد باشی یا هیچ .تصمیم گیری اونقدرها هم سخت نیست .

----------


## n3gin2000

سلام دوستان یه سوال دارم ازدیشب که سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده کنکورنظام قدیم حذف شدنمیدونستم کجاوازکی بپرسم اینجامیپرسم امیدوارم جواب بدیدممنون فقط لطفاعزیزانی که جواب میدیدنقل قول بگیریدکه متوجه پاسختون بشم ممنون.حالاکه سازمان سنجش بچه های نظام قدیم روکلاوادارکرده کنکورنظام جدیدبدند :Yahoo (94):  بچه هاکتابای درسی نظام جدیدروازکجامیارن حالاکه کتابهای درسی هم خریدشون اینترنتی شده یادانشجوهایی که قصددارندبعدازلیسانس کنکوربدند؟شایدبگیدکتاب درسی ب چ دردمیخوره ولی خب یه درسایی مثل زیست وشیمی ودین وزندگی واجبه کتاب درسی مگه نه؟؟؟؟من خودم خانواده فرهنگیانم ازطریق کدملس وکدپرسنلی خانوادم میتونم ولی خب اونم فعلاکامل کتاباروسایت نیستندوباهرکدملی فقط2جلدمیدن :Yahoo (2): 
کلااگه کسی میدونه لطفامنم راهنمایی کنیدزیست وشیمی دهم تادوازدهم میخواهم و402یابعداون قراره برگردم کننکوربدم ممنون.

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط n3gin2000


سلام دوستان یه سوال دارم ازدیشب که سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده کنکورنظام قدیم حذف شدنمیدونستم کجاوازکی بپرسم اینجامیپرسم امیدوارم جواب بدیدممنون فقط لطفاعزیزانی که جواب میدیدنقل قول بگیریدکه متوجه پاسختون بشم ممنون.حالاکه سازمان سنجش بچه های نظام قدیم روکلاوادارکرده کنکورنظام جدیدبدند بچه هاکتابای درسی نظام جدیدروازکجامیارن حالاکه کتابهای درسی هم خریدشون اینترنتی شده یادانشجوهایی که قصددارندبعدازلیسانس کنکوربدند؟شایدبگیدکتاب درسی ب چ دردمیخوره ولی خب یه درسایی مثل زیست وشیمی ودین وزندگی واجبه کتاب درسی مگه نه؟؟؟؟من خودم خانواده فرهنگیانم ازطریق کدملس وکدپرسنلی خانوادم میتونم ولی خب اونم فعلاکامل کتاباروسایت نیستندوباهرکدملی فقط2جلدمیدن
کلااگه کسی میدونه لطفامنم راهنمایی کنیدزیست وشیمی دهم تادوازدهم میخواهم و402یابعداون قراره برگردم کننکوربدم ممنون.


سلام بعضیا آزاد میفروشن.قیمت هر جلد فک کنم 35 تومن باشه*

----------


## _.Reza._

فکر کنم بهنود جان گفتنی ها رو گفت 
فقط یچیزی
هرکسی دنیا رو از پنجره خودش و اونجوری که دوس داره میبینه
پس به حرف کسی متکی نباش.....ببین خوت چی میخوای
تنها چیزی ک میتونم بگم کاری کن که فردا روز حسرتی نداشته باشی
این حسرته خیلی بده

----------


## _.Reza._

> خب من سنی و تجربه ای ندارم که راهنماییتون کنم ...ولی خب این حرفتون ذهنمو خیلی مشغول کرد ...".با این شغل شاید تا آخر عمر صاحب خونه نشم " شما حتی اگه پزشکی هم قبول شید ۷ سال باید درس بخونید ۲سال برید طرح (حقوق طرح هم که بالاخانه فوقش ۱۵ تومنه اونم در صورتی که برید لب مرز ...که هر لحظه ممکنه بیان گروگان بگیرنتون )بعد برای درامد بیشتر باید امتحان بدید و در تاپ ترین رشته های تخصص قبول شید و ۴ سالتون رو هم با درامد ۱ونیم سر کنید ...بعدش ۲ سال هم باید برید طرح با درامد کم ...با این تورمی که الان تو کشور وجود داره ..خیلی سخته خونه خریدن حتی با حقوق پزشکی ...خیلی خیلی سخته ....دیگه پزشکیا هم دارن مهاجرت میکنن ...یه سر به کلاس های زبان آلمانی بزنین متوجه میشین .....


نمیدونم کی اینا رو به عرایضوت رسونده ولی هرکی بوده در جهل کامل بسر میبرده
درسته کلاس های المانی پر از دانشجوی پزشکی هستن ولی بخاطر دشواری قبولی در تخصص ایران هست که اکثرا بعد گرفتن مدرک زبان صرفا برای تحصیل و گرفتن تخصص میرن نه مهاجرت
در کل دنیا وضیت پزشکا نسبت به بقیه اقشار جامعه بهتره....این یک رنکینگ جهانیه و مستنداتش موجوده میتونید چک کنید 
جالب اینجاست که در ایران نسبت به کل دنیا پزشکا شرایط به مراتب خیلی بهتری دارند
حتی هستند پزشکایی خونه زندگیشون اونور دنیاست ولی کار و کاسبیشون اینجا چون خوب میدونن هیچا واسه پول دراوردن ایران نمیشه

----------


## paradise.

> نمیدونم کی اینا رو به عرایضوت رسونده ولی هرکی بوده در جهل کامل بسر میبردهدرسته کلاس های المانی پر از دانشجوی پزشکی هستن ولی بخاطر دشواری قبولی در تخصص ایران هست که اکثرا بعد گرفتن مدرک زبان صرفا برای تحصیل و گرفتن تخصص میرن نه مهاجرتدر کل دنیا وضیت پزشکا نسبت به بقیه اقشار جامعه بهتره....این یک رنکینگ جهانیه و مستنداتش موجوده میتونید چک کنید جالب اینجاست که در ایران نسبت به کل دنیا پزشکا شرایط به مراتب خیلی بهتری دارندحتی هستند پزشکایی خونه زندگیشون اونور دنیاست ولی کار و کاسبیشون اینجا چون خوب میدونن هیچا واسه پول دراوردن ایران نمیشه


چشم ...شما یه سر به توییتر بزنید و توییت های پزشکا رو بخونید درباره انگیزشی برای مهاجرت به عمان و آلمان و کانادا .. متاسفانه لینک هاشو ندارم وگرنه میفرستادم ...منظور از درامد و خوب درامد اونور آب  متعلق به پزشکانی هست که الان کمه کمش ۵۰ ساله هستند ...ورودی پزشکی دانشکده اونا فوقش ۵۰ نفر بوده ....حالا بباید یکم حساب کتاب کنیم ...فرض کنیم پزشکی ماهی ۹۰ میلیون تومن درامد داره(شاید الان برگردی بگی حرف نزن نادون این درامد مال پزشکه عمومیه طرحیه ) به دلار میشه ۳۰۰۰ دلار ....با ماهی سه هزار دلار شاید فقط بشه تو ترکیه خونه خرید ...حالا خارج به کنار ....خود ایران یه آپارتمان ۱۰۰ متری تو سعادت آباد ۱۰ میلیارده....حالا بگیم تورم صفره درصده ...این پزشک ۱۱ سال بعد میتونه صاحب خونه شه ..اونم ۱۰۰ متری ...منِ نادون حالیم نیس ...متاسفانه ....امیدوارم بقیه بیان یکم در این مورد نظر بدن ...

----------


## king of konkur

سلام
این منم 
پزشکی یا داروسازی تو این مدت باقی مونده؟به شدت نیاز به تجربتون دارم!
و شد. بالاخره شد چیزی که میخواستم با 6 ماه خوندن. شدم رتبه 2441 منطقه 2 و 5330 کشور
آقا چیزی که می خوام بگم اینه که میشه و شدنیه
خب ب عنوان کسی که رشتش کامپیوتر بوده و خب وب هم کار کردم باید بگم که برنامه نویسی واقعا خوبه ولی خب اینجا علاقه مطرح میشه
علاقت به چیه؟ برنامه نویسی؟ یا پزشکی مثلا؟
من تو پیاما خوندم هدفت امسال نیست
اگه واقعا پزشکی میخوای اره امسال روزی 4 ساعت وقت بذاری میتونی تا حد زیادی از درسارو خوب بخونی. تازه بدون دغدغه چون کنکورت امسال نیست
ب نظرم اول تصمیم بگیر می خوای واقعا چیکار کنی، برنامه نویسی و خب درامد نسبتاً خوبی که داره
یا هفت سال خوندن واسه ی پزشک عمومی شدن و بعد طرح و بعد تخصص و بعد طرح تخصص و ... که خب قاعدتا اگه این مدتو بذاری روی برنامه نویسی بیشتر درامد خواهی داشت اما اگه مثه من علاقته ب نظرم این کارو بکن که ارزش داره شدیدا

----------


## prince

> با سلام.
> یک کم از پیش زمینه 
> رشتم عمران هست و سال قبل که بیکار بودم کلی کتاب کنکور گرفتم و نخوندم.امسال ،داداشم که کامپیوتر خونده بهم پیشنهاد کرد یک چند تا آموزش از php ببینم و الان بعد از چند ماه توی یه شرکتی مشغولم با قانون کار.
> یک خورده اولاش  هست و کارم سخته ولی کور سویی به آینده بهتر داره.
> مشکل خدمت هم ندارم.
> در صد های سال پیشم هم غیر از زبان که ۸۰ زدم بقیه افتضاح.در حد ۵ و منفی
> دیروز کتاب اثر مرکب رو خوندم می گفت با قدم های کوچک میشه به موفقیت رسید.هوایی شدم.
> به نظرتون با ۴ ساعت وقت چی کار کنم .
> ۱-فقط عمومی ها رو امسال بخونم
> ...


اگه فقط بحث درامده كه من پيشنهاد نميكنم كنكور تجربي بدي سه رشته خصوصا پزشكي بسيار سخت و طولاني هست و دير بازده .فاكتور علاقه نباشه كلا ****** ميري حتي اگه قبول بشي .اما اگه تصميمت به كنكوره پيشنهاد من فيزيوتراپي هست رشته اسوني نيست اما با سه رشته اصلي قابل قياس نيست و اينكه كارشناسيشم ارزش داره من خودم ميخواستم برم فيزيو بعدش پرستاري كه فيزيو نشد متاسفانه (من سنم زياد شده بود و سه رشته رو نميخواستم و مهاجرتم تو اولويت اولم بودم ) .اما تصميم سختيه بازار كار الانم داغونه داداش من مخ كامپيوتر و برنامه نويسيه و چندتا زبانشم بلده و طراحي سايت و... اما الان داره برا تجربي ميخونه .نميشه توصيه دقيقي كرد اما به نظرم اينطوري نتيجه نميگيري برا دوسال بعد الانم خوش خوشك شروع كني همه جوانب و ريسك هارو بسنج و يه تصميم بگير پاش واستا و بجنگ و تلاش كن اينطوري شانس موفقيتت بالا ميره .كنكور تجربي ديگه شده ميدون جنگ واقعا بايد خيلي تلاش كني برا رشته هاي تاپ

----------


## _.Reza._

> چشم ...شما یه سر به توییتر بزنید و توییت های پزشکا رو بخونید درباره انگیزشی برای مهاجرت به عمان و آلمان و کانادا .. متاسفانه لینک هاشو ندارم وگرنه میفرستادم ...منظور از درامد و خوب درامد اونور آب  متعلق به پزشکانی هست که الان کمه کمش ۵۰ ساله هستند ...ورودی پزشکی دانشکده اونا فوقش ۵۰ نفر بوده ....حالا بباید یکم حساب کتاب کنیم ...فرض کنیم پزشکی ماهی ۹۰ میلیون تومن درامد داره(شاید الان برگردی بگی حرف نزن نادون این درامد مال پزشکه عمومیه طرحیه ) به دلار میشه ۳۰۰۰ دلار ....با ماهی سه هزار دلار شاید فقط بشه تو ترکیه خونه خرید ...حالا خارج به کنار ....خود ایران یه آپارتمان ۱۰۰ متری تو سعادت آباد ۱۰ میلیارده....حالا بگیم تورم صفره درصده ...این پزشک ۱۱ سال بعد میتونه صاحب خونه شه ..اونم ۱۰۰ متری ...منِ نادون حالیم نیس ...متاسفانه ....امیدوارم بقیه بیان یکم در این مورد نظر بدن ...


نیازی به لینک نیست
تو جامعه ای که زندگی میکنیم همه دارن مینالن
از کارگر سادش گرفته تا پزشکش چون هرکی خودشو با بالا دستیش قیاس میکنه و از الانش راضی نیست
شما هم واسه اگاهی بیشتر کل جامعه رو نگاه بندار نه 4 تا تویت که معلوم نیست کی نوشته
برای نتیجه گرفتن در هر کاری باید موهاتو توش سفید کنی
نکنه توقع داشتی طرف از در دانشگاه که خارج میشه همون جلو تو پیاده رو بساط طبابت رو پهن کنه 
برای دیده شدن تو هر شغلی زمان نیاز داره و این چیز عجیبی نیست که تعجب کردی ازش
در خصوص درامد پزشکان که گفتی من حرفی ندارم که بهت بزنم خودت حتما تو جامعه گشتی و میدونی عداد و ارقامی که دادی مسخرس 
کلی چیز نوشتم که پاکش کردم چون برخی از دوستان اینجان و دوست ندارم خاطرشون ازرده بشه
فقط همین قدر میگم بهت که کافیه در کنار iqخوب کمی هم eqخوبی داشته باشی و فقط و فقط کمی روی برندینگ خودت کار کنی تا متوجع درامد واقعی یه پزشک سرشناس بشی کسی که باید ماها و گاهن سالها توی صف نوبت دهیشون بمونی که صدالبته خودت هم میدونی کم نیستن این اشخاص
بعد براحتی متوجه میشی که خونه در ترکیه که چیزی نیست نصف ترکیه هم میشه خرید
برای صحت و سوق حرفام میتونم ادرس چندجا رو بدم بهت که مهر تاییدی باشن بر حرفام
در خصوص نظر مابقی دوستان هم که فرمودین فقط خواهش میکنم نظرات همین 3 صفحه رو خوب بخونید تا خیلی چیزا براتون جا بیوفته 
بهرحال مخلص کلامم این هست که زندگی تو ایران بسیار دشواره و پزشکی هم از این قایده مستثنا نیست ولی بازم ارزش دوباره جنگیدن رو داره

----------


## hossein1399

ممنون از لطف همه ی دوستان
همچنان دودلم ولی چون که تجربه سال قبل رو دارم ، به نظرم اون ۵ ساعت رو ۲ ساعتش رو به تمرین برنامه نویسی، سه ساعت هم به مطالعه ادبیات و زیست بپردازم
تا عید اگه جمعشون کردم و پیوسته مطالعه کردم شاید از کار کنار بکشم و تمام وقت برای کنکور بخونم.
 هدفم اینه زیر و بم ساخت وبسایت رو یاد بگیرم و توانایی گرفتن پروژه رو داشته باشم چون سنم بالا رفته خجالت می‌کشم از خانواده پول بگیرم.
هدف دومم برای امسال کنکور هست.(برای سال بعدش کنکور میشه هدف اول)

----------


## Oxygen

به نظرم کار الانتونو ادامه بدین اگه علاقه دارین

----------


## mohammad1381

داداش تو میخوای پول در بیاری راه های بهتری است تا اینکه بالای 10 سال عمرتو تلف کنی!(فقط کمی iq و شمع اقتصادی میخواهد).

----------


## BARONI

زمانی تونستی رو عملکرد خودت و خودت کنترل داشته باشی ...
به هرچی که میخوای میرسی!
همین خود ساختن خیلی زمانبره بعضیا خودساخته میشن و از این سد عبور میکنن . 
بعضیا هم متاسفانه ....

----------


## melodii

از این جهت که روزانه ۴ ساعت تایم مطالعه دارید هیچ بحثی نیست چون آنچه مهمه کیفیت مطالعه هست و این نکته برای من اثبات شده اما از جهت اینکه شما فقط در دروس خاصی میتونید به تسلط برسید ؛ مشکل هست ؛ چون کنکور آزمونی همه جانبه هست و شرط قبولی درصد مناسب در تمامی دروس هست . اینکه شما عمومی رو عالی بزنید ولی اختصاصی ها ضعیف ؛ عملا کار خاصی نکردید . اگر میتونید که مرخصی بگیرید که خیلی خوب ؛ اگر نه ،، یا مطالعه تون رو در تمام دروس داشته باشید یا کار فعلی خودتون رو ادامه بدید و به پیشرفت قابل قبول از نظر خودتون برسید

----------


## paradise.

> فکر کنم بهنود جان گفتنی ها رو گفت 
> فقط یچیزی
> هرکسی دنیا رو از پنجره خودش و اونجوری که دوس داره میبینه
> پس به حرف کسی متکی نباش.....ببین خوت چی میخوای
> تنها چیزی ک میتونم بگم کاری کن که فردا روز حسرتی نداشته باشی
> این حسرته خیلی بده


بهنود جانت واقعا گفتنی اارو گفت  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Rafolin403

> با سلام.
> یک کم از پیش زمینه 
> رشتم عمران هست و سال قبل که بیکار بودم کلی کتاب کنکور گرفتم و نخوندم.امسال ،داداشم که کامپیوتر خونده بهم پیشنهاد کرد یک چند تا آموزش از php ببینم و الان بعد از چند ماه توی یه شرکتی مشغولم با قانون کار.
> یک خورده اولاش  هست و کارم سخته ولی کور سویی به آینده بهتر داره.
> مشکل خدمت هم ندارم.
> در صد های سال پیشم هم غیر از زبان که ۸۰ زدم بقیه افتضاح.در حد ۵ و منفی
> دیروز کتاب اثر مرکب رو خوندم می گفت با قدم های کوچک میشه به موفقیت رسید.هوایی شدم.
> به نظرتون با ۴ ساعت وقت چی کار کنم .
> ۱-فقط عمومی ها رو امسال بخونم
> ...


یکاری بکنی معجزه میکنه! روزی ۲ ساعت ریاضی و ۲ ساعت فیزیک بخون بعد از یه سال درصد ریاضی فیزیکت میرسه به ۴۰-۵۰
جالب اینجاست که سال بعدی کارت واسه ریاضی فیزیک خیلی کمتره و نهایتش فقط مطالب خیلی کوچیکی رو فراموش کرده باشی که با نگاه به تست بازم یادت میاد!
ریاضی و فیزیک اگر مداوم و در طول یه سال مرتبا مطالعه بشن فراموش نمیشن یکی از دلایلِ اینکه کسانی که رشته شون ریاضی بوده و با شرکت کردن تو کنکور تجربی موفق شدن اینه که ریاضی فیزیک چون مهارتی ان احتمال فراموش شدنشون خیلی کمه!
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## wonshower

> سلام به نظرم با اینکه چهار ساعت داری هیچ درسی رو حذف نکن
> مخصوصا اختصاصیارو.
> من امسال کنکور دادم فقط عمومیارو خوندم که از شانس بدم
> امسال سخت بودن و نتونستم چیزی بزنم.شدم هشت هزار
> برای همین فقط دلت به عمومیا خوش نباشه.




باعمومیا درصدت این شد؟

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط wonshower


باعمومیا درصدت این شد؟


منظورت رو نفهمیدم؟*

----------

